# What a cute Golden mix pup



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

20655 - Golden Retriever,Husky [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

There are 4 of these in this shelter.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Husky? Where do they get Husky? I'd only buy Husky if I saw that pup pop out of a Husky!

Looks like a Cockapoo to me... at least in that photo!

Cute, though...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is an awfully cute pup!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute puppy! Looks like one of the little guys to me, too!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

People there are desperate to adopt out these dogs, and they guess by color or ear shape. IN this case I see no Husky, though. Especially pit bulls, they will make anything up to not label the dog a pit. 

Definitely, though, whatever he is, he is adorable!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well it is cute whatever it is.

Hooch


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I e-mailed this to our rescue coordinator just to show her how cute these pups are, not to really ask about us getting them...... Well I guess the cute faces were enough for her to now contact the shelter to get more information on them as well. Since they are at the same place that I am trying to get Cell Dog Charlie maybe we could wind up with these too...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pups...Darling!*

ALL of these pups are absolutely adorable!!

They look part Golden to me, could be Cockapoo, so precious!!

They won't last long if your group takes them and I hope you get Charlie, too!!!:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are all so sweet looking. I dont know what breeds they are but they look like cute little fuzz butts to me.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nice person you work with. Hope you all get them and Charlie to then we will know they are in good hands.

Hooch


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Update:

All these little guys got adopted!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay! that's wonderful. They were too cute not to be adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy for the cuties!!*

So Happy for the little Cuties!!

Can't say I'm surprised!!!! :hyper::hyper::hyper::hyper::hyper::hyper:ed!!!!!:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad they found homes.
It is such fun to speculate on what types of dogs might have been a part of their making, though. I thought they must have some kind of terrier or poodle in them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

that is so cool. They were really cute in the pictures.


----------

